# [risolto] Aggiornamento fallito [...] media-sound/alsa-utils

## Realnot

Salve, oggi ho provato ad aggiornare il sistema:

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

Ed ho ottenuto questo risultato:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/464384/

emerge --info media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.24.2-r1:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/464394/

Ho provato a cercare qualcosa in rete, ho trovato errori simili, ma derivanti da altri pacchetti. 

Vi ringrazio in anticipo per il supporto.

----------

## Onip

 *build.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.24.2-r1/work/alsa-utils-1.0.24.2/alsaconf/po'
> 
> /usr/bin/gmsgfmt: error while loading shared libraries: libicuuc.so.46: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Dai un

```
# revdep-rebuild -i -- -av
```

----------

## ago

```
emerge -1 icu
```

 =)

----------

## devilheart

Non credo che riemergere icu serva a qualcosa. Quell'errore è venuto fuori quando hanno stabilizzato icu 4.8 che ha una ABI incompatibile con la 4.6. Come minimo devi riemergere sys-devel/gettext oppure fai direttamente un revdep-rebuild

----------

## ago

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> Non credo che riemergere icu serva a qualcosa. Quell'errore è venuto fuori quando hanno stabilizzato icu 4.8 che ha una ABI incompatibile con la 4.6. Come minimo devi riemergere sys-devel/gettext oppure fai direttamente un revdep-rebuild

 

Hai ragione, ma anche un revdep-rebuild non dovrebbe servire a nulla. Alsa cerca libicuuc.so.46 che non è presente nella nuova versione di icu(che non ha slot)

```
ago@devil ~ $ qlist icu | grep "\.so"

/usr/lib/libicuuc.so.48.0

/usr/lib/libicui18n.so.48.0

/usr/lib/libicule.so.48.0

/usr/lib/libiculx.so.48.0

/usr/lib/libicutu.so.48.0

/usr/lib/libicutest.so.48.0

/usr/lib/libicudata.so.48.0

/usr/lib/libicuio.so.48.0

/usr/lib/libicuio.so.48

/usr/lib/libicuio.so

/usr/lib/libicudata.so

/usr/lib/libicudata.so.48

/usr/lib/libicutest.so.48

/usr/lib/libicutest.so

/usr/lib/libicutu.so.48

/usr/lib/libicutu.so

/usr/lib/libiculx.so.48

/usr/lib/libiculx.so

/usr/lib/libicule.so.48

/usr/lib/libicule.so

/usr/lib/libicui18n.so.48

/usr/lib/libicui18n.so

/usr/lib/libicuuc.so.48

/usr/lib/libicuuc.so
```

----------

## Realnot

revdep-rebuild ha risolto la situazione, anche se mi sono servite 3 ore di compilazione, ora sto aggiornando il sistema e sembra che tutto proceda correttamente.

Vi ringrazio per la disponibilità e per il vostro tempo  :Smile: 

----------

## devilheart

 *ago wrote:*   

> Hai ragione, ma anche un revdep-rebuild non dovrebbe servire a nulla. Alsa cerca libicuuc.so.46 che non è presente nella nuova versione di icu(che non ha slot)

 Alsa non cerca icu, gmsgfmt cerca icu. Usare revdep causerà la ricompilazione di gettext risolvendo la situazione

----------

## ago

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> Alsa non cerca icu, gmsgfmt cerca icu. Usare revdep causerà la ricompilazione di gettext risolvendo la situazione

 

sì, per un attimo avevo confuso la situazione =)

----------

